# My new Trek 7.5 FX...with pictures.



## Guilou (Jan 2, 2010)

I just picked up my new commuter bike here in China. It's a Trek 7.5 FX with a 20" frame with head and tail lights, and a wired computer. I plan on using this bike for my commuting needs here in China and for exploring this strange land. Being an American here, I don't have much choice in getting around. Over here in China foreigners aren't allowed to drive motorcycles or cars.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

In the USA, I would be afraid of someone stealing a nice bike like that. Isn't there low crime rate in China? I have seen these bikes up close and Trek did a nice job. Enjoy your adventure.


----------



## Premium (Aug 1, 2009)

That looks like a really nice bike.


----------



## Guilou (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh for sure on bike thefts here in China. If I left this thing locked up with 3 U-locks, It would be gone upon turning my back to walk away! Bike thefts (scooters included) are out of control here. The average Chinese rides an old single speed, rusted, piece of crap.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Have fun exploring and be sure to post lots of ride reports and pictures!!!


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice bike, but I would have also gone with an older beater bike so that I could enjoy the country rather than be plagued with paranoia. I hope you don't have one of those u locks that can be picked with a Bic!


----------



## Guilou (Jan 2, 2010)

Hahaha...I hear ya on the old beater bike. There isn't a whole lot to be excited about being here in China. My bike won't ever be locked up and unattended. Being 47 years old and in much need of exercise, I wanted something that would make me enthusiastic about riding and getting into shape. Riding a beater bike wouldn't have done that for me, but...riding this this has made me want to ride the wheels off her.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

That's a nice looking bike. I hope you can take it inside either at work or at home, especially with your report about bike theft.


----------



## Guilou (Jan 2, 2010)

The pictures I took is where it stays, nice and cozy inside our factory.:thumbsup:


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice bike, I've got the same in a 22". love it for riding to work and around town. 

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/CVQHlI7WSMNHailZT2rcNQ?authkey=Gv1sRgCKjVrOnz_oSDfw&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_4nmQ5Xv7TX8/StUWQi20CwI/AAAAAAAAA2E/yz1HcNtDTIA/s400/IMG_2238.JPG" /></a>


----------



## Guilou (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey there drmayer, how big are you? I got a 20" bike here in China and I was lucky to get one that big. I am about 5'10' with about a 31" inseam I believe, so i am curious if i done right be getting the 20" frame. My 1st ride on it i was able to ride for 17.4 miles, so I guess without any prior experience riding, it was an ok fit for me.


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm 6'3", 34" inseam. The bike fits me well.


----------



## Guilou (Jan 2, 2010)

drmayer said:


> I'm 6'3", 34" inseam. The bike fits me well.



Thats great news...I believe my 20" was the right decision.:thumbsup:


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Guilou said:


> The average Chinese rides an old single speed, rusted, piece of crap.


On our next trip to China I am planning to pick up a Pigeon. I love those things.
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice looking bike, Guilou. Don`t forget to post some ride reports while you`re there!

Foreigners aren`t allowed to drive in China? Huh. I guess that makes it kind of tough to do any touring around unless you can read bus schedules in Chinese. Maybe that`s the point.


----------



## gilley (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice ride! Have fun spinning around. I wish we would have that law enforced here once a week. It would make the US a lot more fun!


----------



## Guilou (Jan 2, 2010)

你们好(Hello)....I have been commuting on my bike and I just needed some more space for my belongings. I picked up this cheap rack for about $15. I couldn't find any sort of name on the thing at all. Unfortunately not much in the way of decent bags to go along with my rack.So when I go back to the states next month I will pick up one. I am still trying to figure out if I like this thing on my bike. It could be that its a cheapy and don't look very good. It does seem to be decent quality though. Let me know what all of you might think (Fugly....or ok) Thx everybody


----------

